# Big Game Processors in Southern Utah???



## Oneshotonekill (Sep 29, 2007)

My dad and I have been using the same big game processor in Las Vegas for many, many years. He took over for his uncle who opened the shop back in the 1950's. His products are unbelievable but his prices have just gotten too high to justify the travel down there and the amount of product we receive back.

My question to everyone who is kind enough to respond is: Would you recommend anyone in the southern Utah area to take our big game to for processing. We normally order jerky (go figure), salami, sausage, etc. My dad lives in Beaver and we would be willing to go as far north as Richfield and south as far as St. George.

Any comments or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, and we drew for buck deer this year so we are looking to get another processor on board.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

If you post it 4 more times maybe someone will give you an answer. :mrgreen:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Uintah man " No you didnt!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Uintah man " No you didnt!


LMAO, sorry I couldn't resist! I would first need to kill a deer or an elk then possibly I will start working on the where to take it to get butchered plan. At the rate I'm going that's a problem I won't have in the near future so sorry i'm of no help in this regard.


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry guys. I have no idea what the heck is up with my computer. I have been trying to post this thread for the last hour and low and behold, several duplicate threads.

Mods, if you would, please delete the duplicates.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Oneshotonekill said:


> Sorry guys. I have no idea what the heck is up with my computer. I have been trying to post this thread for the last hour and low and behold, several duplicate threads.
> 
> Mods, if you would, please delete the duplicates.


Didn't mean to be a smart A, I figured that's what happened so I had to add my two cents.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Martin Nay does a good job. Hes in Panguitch so is just up over highway 20 for ya. I think his shops called Nays Custom Meats. Hes right on 89 just North of town. He did the Elk my mom shot about 6 years ago so its been a while but I know hes still around. Hope that helps


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see the following matches from a search on google; I don't know any of them:
A
Mike's Food Town - more info »
270 N Main, Beaver, UT
(435) 438-2852
Category: Meat-Retail
B	
Valley Packing Co - more info »
422 W 250th St, Beaver, UT
(435) 438-1002
Category: Meat Products (Mfrs)
C	
Nays Custom Cut Meat - more info »
3667 N Highway 89, Panguitch, UT
(435) 676-8542
D	
Bulldog Custom Cut Meats - more info »
3291 N Bulldog Rd, Cedar City, UT
(435) 586-3285
Category: Meat Products (Mfrs)
E	
Montague Brothers Wild Game - more info »
390 N Highway 22, Antimony, UT
(435) 624-3345
Category: Meat Products (Mfrs)
F	
R & C Meats - more info »
570 W 100 N, Fillmore, UT
(435) 743-5223


I hope that helps


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

If you head to Richfield, take it to Maxfield meats, by far the best in the buisiness.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year I took my elk over to a place in Glenwood. They did a pretty good job with it. The only problem was I think the girl filling out the order form mischecked one of the boxes and the whole ass-end ended up as burger :lol: . My bad I guess, I should have double checked it. Oh well, roasts probably wouldn't have been very good on an older bull anyways.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> If you head to Richfield, take it to Maxfield meats, by far the best in the buisiness.


The problem is GETTING IN to Frank. The last 3 years, if you dont kill in the first hour.....then Frank is full! And then he wont even TALK to you about taking another animal in! He is very good, but VERY VERY VERY busy and fill up QUICKLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > If you head to Richfield, take it to Maxfield meats, by far the best in the buisiness.
> ...


Very true, call before you go.


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies and recommendations. I had heard that there was someone in Richfield that was very good. We will look into taking the game to Richfield and hopefully he'll have room for us.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

On Huge29's list was Bulldog Custom meats, they do a great job on domestic but my deer had alot of hair and bone chips, threw out 2 complete deer, the dog didn't even like it. That was several years ago but they seem to get too busy during deer season. I do my own deer. There is also Custom Meat Shop in Cedar that did a few elk for me. I like their work. But for jerky I do my own in a smoker, have not had better anywhere. :wink:


----------

